# Anyone Interested In Starting A Local Club



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

Hi, I live in plainwell michigan and I am thinking about starting a club of some sort to race at my house, days are open and I am up for any ideas you guys have. The track is a maxx trax 4 lane , I host HOPRA RACES ON IT AND SWMSRA RACES. I have plenty of pit space and electric , let me know if anyone is interested in running and what days are good. Like I said just starting this local club let me know what you think I have timing system etc. we usually run g jets, super stock , and stock will run t jets also if enough interest. Here are some pics of the track.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

That's one of the nicest setups going so getting people to join in should not be too much of a challenge.

Things to consider...

- Consider focusing on entry level racing classes that are more attuned to the box stock and near box stock classes. This is the part of the racing scene that gets zero attention at the national/state level. None of the national organizations have feeder series for entry level racers to learn what slot car racing is all about. 

- Maybe post some fliers at hobby shops, bowling alleys, 1:1 racing venues, community bulletin boards, boys clubs, etc. My first foray into HO slot car racing was triggered by a business card sized announcement taped to the cash register at the local hobby shop.


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

thanks


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Very Nice!


----------



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

Feel free to go to our website message board and post your racing under the HO Road Racing Section. We have quite a few people that come from the Battle Creek area. www.tsshobbies.com


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

let me know on here if anyone would want to race and what would be good day, days to race on thanks


----------



## bemoore (Dec 23, 2008)

The above suggestions are good. I would add: Start off with IROC racing. Run something cheap like 440X2's. Supply everything in the beginning, including controllers. Parma Econos would be fine. I've seen this done in HO and in 1/32, and it resulted in the most successful clubs I've been involved in. The 1/32 club is still going strong. The HO club dissolved after the organizer had to bow out and nobody stepped in to take over. I'm still kicking myself for not volunteering. After things get established, you can add faster classes and stop supplying all the equipment. I would, however, always have at least one entry level class that someone off the street can come in and run with no equipment.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Where is Plainwell, Michigan? I live near Cassopolis and Edwardsburg. Nice looking set up you have there. I myself host races at my house.

Randy.


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

it is about 40 minutes south of grand rapids, not far from you. I will be having a 6x22 ft banked oval also in about 2 weeks buddy of mine and me went in on it going to be here for a while with the road course track


----------

